# What was your first system?



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Time to fess up.

I had an 85 Toyota Celica GTS Convertable. Did two 12" Black Magic subs, Black Magic amps, Sony head unit with shafts (remember those?)absolutely the nicest piece in the collection (and it was junk) and Black Magic coax. Box built with plywood. When I transfered in the Army to Hawaii, the guys on the barge STOLE this garbage. Could not have been happier!

That car had no potentional without being cut on, and I could not bring myself to do that. I traded it and bought a 1989 Dodge Ram D50 xtra cab. I stuffed four Rockford Punch 15" subs behind the back seat. Each door got two 6 1/2", two 4" and one tweet with another in the dash per side. I had 4 Autotek amps under the seat and an Altec Lansing crossover unit. 

I was working part time at a car audio shop in Hilo that was an old gas station. The owner would get new stuff in, install it in his truck, go to a contest, get beat by me and then sell me the new stuff cheap. Except when he brought in Hollywood Sound Labs....I let someone else buy that stuff....


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh man, I had a 97 Pontiac Grand Am for my first car... The very first full setup I had consisted of this- 
Premier DEH-P430
Kicker I460
Kicker I690
MTX 81000D
(3) MTX 6000 10"s in that MTX prefab enclosure
1/0 gauge wiring

I thought I was the **** rolling around with that *biglaugh*


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Heh. Some super nice Pioneer Premier headunit with Infinity Reference Coax's, Sony 6x9s in 6x9 boxes on rear deck, 2 Pioneer 10s and some crappy Lanzar amp. Overall, the system sucked bawlz and the headunit was way too nice for the rest of the garbage. This was all in an '87 Plymouth Reliant.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

I remember going to the local welding supply shop and buying 1/0 cable since it was so much cheaper. Just like Henry Ford...any color you want, just as long as its black. Fun stuff.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I never had any money, so I always helped other people with theirs. Finally I had enough for my '86 Olds Cutlass Ciera.

Kenwood KDC something other. My first CD player ever.
Jensen 3.5" coaxials in the dash. 
Kenwood 6x9's in the back.
Later I added an Alphasonik 50x2 amp to power the 6x9's.
Then, get this, Kicker truck boxes behind the front seats. Powered by an MTX Blue Thunder 752.

Man did that system suck!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

first system ever:

pioneer 840mp
2 kicker 12" CVR power by a Koiler 500 watt amp
stock speakers

First system with front stage upgrade:

eclipse 8455
rainbow 265 SLC, Cadence z4000
IDQ 12", Directed 750D


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> eclipse 8455
> rainbow 265 SLC, Cadence z4000
> IDQ 12", Directed 750D


Sorry, doesn't qualify as a 'first system'


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alpine 9805
Mtx 502
(2) 10" Mtx 6000
Infinity speakers
LOL


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

86 Isuzu P'up, a pair of coustic amps, JVC 6x9's 3 ways of course, in the doors and a pair of Radio Shack 8's in a plywood box behind the seat . Kenwood (w/shafts and cassette ) for a head unit. Never have had a system that quite sounded like that one since


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

An Alpine shaft style Cass/AM/FM (actually a very nice unit), A pyramid crossover (modded to keep the noise down), An Alpine 18W/Ch Jobbie Powering tweets (some mylar thing from Madisound) A home brew amp (4 CH) driving a set of Madisound 6.5's, and a set of Pyramid W10 subs in a 1.56 CuFt enclosure tuned to 40 cycles. 

In a 1978 Monte Carlo 

Amazing the details you remember from 18 years ago.

This was in the mid/late 80's, and yes it's an active set up. How many of you all had an active rig 18 years ago? NaNaNa



Chad


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

stock head unit
kicker RSC 5 1/4 components
xtant 15"
clarion and crunch amps

would have sounded much better if i spent more time on the install and deadening


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Pioneer cassete player
Pioneer 12 inch (SEALED BOX) sub
Pioneer 5 1/4components (with old ass JL crossovers)
Some odd pioneer amp with two cooling fans that was meant to hide under the seat.

I thought Pioneer was just all there was for quality. 

Then I added a Rockford Audiophile Sub and sold the pioneer
Changed the front speakers for Polk MM series (before momo)put the pioneers in the rear.
Added a punch 60 for the sub.
Got a pioneer cd headunit-cds just came out.

in a 92 civic hatchback


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Got a pioneer cd headunit-cds just came out.
> 
> in a 92 civic hatchback


UUHHHMMMMM 92 civic hatchback........ CD's just came out...... me thinks you need to research your history on digital media.

Chad


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Aye, cds may have been out for a while, but for a poor highschool student, 92 was when I actually got my first CD. It was new to me. I was actually inspired to try cds due to someone leaving a cd booklet at my house after a party and having nothing in my house to play them. 

Did I mention I come from an amish backround and we thought lasers were red because it was the devils eyes?


----------



## thekl0wn (May 31, 2006)

Rolled factory in the '85 S-10 extended cab (it was tan to top it all off!) for about a year. First system in it:

Sony CD player (it was cool, 'cause it had bass control!)
2 Audio Art 10"s
Kenwood 380X1 on the subs
2X6 horns bought at Radio Shack
6X9 Kenwood dual cones
Horns & 6X9's powered by an amp I bought for like $20 at a paint store (probably stolen) Didn't have a name on it.

Behind the rear seat was completely molded for the sub enclosures using carpeted 1" Oak. Probably added a good 400lbs to the truck! For the money invested, it sounded OK, with the exception of absolutely no front stage. It was 100% rear stage... ghetto-fabulous!


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Panasonic AF/FM head unit (could not afford the cool one with the cassette) 
Jensen Tri-Axials in the front doors

All of that was crammed into a used 1971 Ford Econoline van. :blush:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Sorry, doesn't qualify as a 'first system'


well i did state the "first system" and then i guess the second one is my "first real system" .


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

first system was in 1988

Car: 81 Mustang (with T-Tops)
Receiver: Shaft style JVC AM/FM/Cass
dash speakers: 3.5" Infinity's, powered by HU
Rear speakers: 6x9 3-ways I forget the brand
Subs: Pyle 12" (two)
Sub Amp: Pyramid PB400? I think
6x9 amp: Ultimate 4 channel bridged



Best system:
1992 Firebird
Earthquake EQ6 6.5" in doors
Pioneer 4x6 2-way in dash
Sony CD In-dash
Sony MK II eq (1/2 DIN LED Bar Graph one)
Rears: Kenwood 6.5" 2-ways
Subs: Orion XTR 10" (two)

AMP: Orion HCCA 225

the HCCA Ran everything, I built the box for the rear well, it was the best sounding system I had.. In 1992/1993 when I owned the car


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a 1982 Ford Granada with a pull out Pioneer cassette deck, remember those LOL, a pair of 3.5 Pioneers in the dash and a pair of 3 way Pioneer 6x9's in the rear deck. At the time I thought it sounded sweet.


----------



## Hawkman (Sep 8, 2006)

Mine was in 1980
Craig AM/FM cassette
Graphic EQ/power booster w/reverb from JC Whitney
4 inch coax in the doors(brand not remembered)
6x9 quadaxial speakers in the rear deck(brand not remembered)
All in a 67 4 door nova.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

factory HU
JBL 300.1 amp with signal sensing powering an alpine type S 12"
factory speakers


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine was in 1993/1994.

1989 Chevy Celebrity Eurosport sedan.

Sony CDX5260 CD head
Polk Audio MM 4x6 plates in the dash.
Polk Audio MM 5" mids in shallow carpeted boxes screwed to the lower front door panel (these were hokey as hell because we were scared of fiberglass back then)
Blaupunkt RL6930 6x9's in the back deck with the tweeter/midrange disconnected.
JBL GT 10" sub in a mdf ported enclosure
JBL GTQ-200 Amp on the interiors, high passed 
JBL GTS-100 Amp bridged on the sub.

This car was actually shared with my Mom...


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

My first system in 1983 was a concord am/fm cass deck with a pair of altec lansing 5 and 1\4 in the door (79 chevette)


First real system in 1984 brand new mazda glc. 

nak td 1200 amfm cassette
alphasonik 3 way elec crossover
alphasonik 2018 amp on tweets
alphasonik a240 b amp on mids
alphasonik a2075 on sub
pyle 1 inch soft domes in upper doors
pyle 5 inch mids in lower doors
cerwin vega 12 sub sealed in hatch.
audiocontrol eql
kenwood 7 band digital eq up front to play with.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

In 1990, I put a Kenwood tape player, Kenwood 40w amp, and a truck box speaker with dual 8's and horns in the trunk of my 1968 Ford Galaxy 500XL. I angled the box to sort of shoot through the optional rear speaker holes. I had both the system and the car before I could drive though. That car saw many iterations of different things over the next 240,000 miles.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

My first system was in my '92 Ford Ranger. 

Kenwood KDC-6001 CD HU
Soundstream Granite 60.2 2-channel amp running mixed mono
Boston Rally 5.25" components
JL 10W1.

I have to say that Kenwood was the worst HU I ever owned. It actually rusted from the inside out.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

1971 GTO with some kinda Kenwood Cassette(top of the line as my date worked at a stereo shop so i got stuff real cheap) My seperates were Kricket Dome tweeters,Kricket 5" dome-axial (Mid) and 6x9" woofers in the back deck.They were (active) crossed with resistors etc for Hp and LP and powered by 3 Concorde amps.(can't remember the models but my friend still has them running in his truck)  Man am i old


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

In a 67 mustang

Pioneer supertuner III HU shaft style
RF punch 30 (I think)
Infinity Kappa 6x9's on the back deck

Installed by myself and I had no idea what I was doing .. this was back in like 91 though, learned a lot since then, but I was DAMN cool back then


----------



## disbboi (Jul 13, 2005)

pioneer 840mp
2 eclipse ti 12s
jbl bp1200
all on stock speakers

yea i know i was a bass head.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

1990 Saab 900 Turbo
5-1/4 JBL components
6x9 Pioneers IB in rear deck
Sony head unit


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

1997 just graduated high school...

1988 1/2 (yes a 1/2 LOL) Ford Escort LX
Stock Tape Deck
Stock 6.5" front speakers
Pioneer GM-X302 (30 x 2 or 80 x 1 I think...)
Pioneer 8" subs in a ported box... later on I didn't like sound of the ported box so I screwed on wood blocks over the ports and I thought they sounded better at the time. LOL)

A guy I worked with at the time hooked up the amp for me. I can't remember how he hooked it up but if I hit a bump or I didn't have the headlight "pull" switch just right it would turn off the amp. It was pretty ****ing ghetto haha.

Ryan


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

1st system in the 2000 Celica

Clarion HU (forgot model #)
2 Autobahn 12s
Lanzar 1000W amp  

Sounded like a really loud farting machine...haha. Rattle my mirrors, vibrated gas tank and license plate, set off car alarms, and yes I was that annoying 16 yr old that thought it was cool :blush:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

1968.5 Citroën DS-21. Within 30 hours of getting it, a Denon DCT-950R went in the dash. I was afraid to cut into my dash, so I took it to Jerry Vento's old shop.) For the first couple months, the speakers were Blaupunkt 3.5" coaxes mounted in holes the PO drilled under the dash. First real system is mostly the system that's still in there, KEF KAR System 160Q mains low in the doors, AudioControl 24XS, PPI A404.2, and the only thing I don't still own, a pair of Oz Audio 250L's in a trunk-mounted 1.6 ft^3 sealed box.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

1st. System. 85 Ford Ranger. Kenwood tape deck, some Sony 5.25's with wizzer cones in a 'custom' plywood center console, and some 2 way Pioneer 6x9's sitting on the floor behind the seat, powered of a 25 x 4 Hi-comp amp.

Went through a couple iterations in my 89 Grand Am, but my first 'competition' style system was as follows.

Pioneer DEH 780 
PPI 2050 AM
MB Quart 328 CX (6.5, 4, .75) 
JL 10 W2

with pics of course.... circa 1992 or 93










Note the color matched grills.... (pantyhose stretched over the grills  )










Quality carpeting job here....










All passively crossed over (still have the Orion sub xovers...)


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Circa 1976-Sears Roebuck AM/FM 8-Track with 2 Sears Roebuck 6x9's on the rear shelf of my '67 Nova SS


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Less then 2 years ago:

Alpine 9831
Audio Control 3XS
Xtant 404M bridged to Dayton RS225-8's
Clarion APA2150G to Dayton RS28A's

Hasn't changed all that drastically 

I'm a nub to the scene.

-aaron


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont have a pic.
subwoofer-- 2 JBL GT 10" each in there own hot box.....back when circut city was selling them.
amplifier--and a hollywood sound labs HSL500 watt amplifier.......it was not bad 
car--in a 82 BMW 320.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

first system
pioneer 7500
infinity coax's 6.5 in frnt and 6x9 in back ahaha

first system /w sub
pioneer 7500
infinity kappas front n rear
jl 12w3v2
rf 351m and 551x


----------



## Oak244 (Apr 7, 2006)

My first system came in the early 1990's. I had a Alpine Pull Out Casset deck, to a Alpine 11 Band EQ, that went back to a Punch 150 and a Punch 75. I had Cliff Designs 6.5's ( the old company) and two Pioneer 12" subs in a extended cab 1989 B-2600 Mazda truck.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

first system was in a 77 celica
nakamichi td300 cassette deck
harmon ca260
harmon ca240
(2)fane acoustic 12" in 5.0ft^3 tuned to 32hz
6.5 sound creation coax's

those were the days all in 1985


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Thoraudio said:


> 1st. System. 85 Ford Ranger. Kenwood tape deck, some Sony 5.25's with wizzer cones in a 'custom' plywood center console, and some 2 way Pioneer 6x9's sitting on the floor behind the seat, powered of a 25 x 4 Hi-comp amp.
> 
> Went through a couple iterations in my 89 Grand Am, but my first 'competition' style system was as follows.
> 
> ...


Wow, that brings back some memories! Grand Am's in these years were great cars, we had a loaded out 89 SE Turbo sedan. Not to mention the 3.5's in the dash, would have made a great place for a wideband! Our sedan had large woofers in the doors with a "Performance Sound" switch on the armrest to turn them on. 

Clean o/s install too! I need to scan pics of my 86 Z24 hatchback in all it's PPI/Polk/ImageDynamics glory..


----------



## Merrillizer (Mar 16, 2007)

lol. I had an 88 Hyundai Excel sedan I scored from my mom for free. I figured why not load it up with my first "real system". 

Alpine 7822s
Alpine MRV-F400
Alpine MRV-T500
Some of my new MB quart fronts/rears ended up getting stolen before they were even installed, so I got
Soundstream Pro P51 (front)
Soundstream Pro B65 (rear)
2 JL Audio 12w1's in a bandpass box

After that system I eventually had the MB quarts I wanted in the front N rear. Had different amps along the way including a Soundstream Reference 644s and Reference Class A 10.0 (miss em), then went to PPI Art Series. Moved up to 3 JL Audio 12w6's. These systems were between '95-'99. Times have changed! Well not really, still prefer the stuff from then now!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

It was 1989. I had a 1982 White Trans Am Firebird with the gold bird on the hood and gold factory honey comb rims w/the black loover covering the rear window. 

HU-Pioneer Cassette
Dash-Pyle 4x6 running of a HU
Jensen-6x9s Ampd of Coustic
Amps-Coustic 360 x 2
Subs-RF stage 1 Ampd of Coustic

Same car-6 Months Later
Pioneer CD player
2 x 15 RF Punch
Pioneer 4x6 ampd of Coustic with the 6x9s no front rear fader

Same car went through 3 systems in 1 1/2


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

72' Nova with a Kenwood 3xx 2 knob cassette deck, kenwood 3 ways in the rear deck and a prefab Rockford Fosgate dual 8" bandpass box 
that someone had put kenwood 10" in their place, didn't know until I opened it. Hey, I was 16 and got the box for $50  . I later got a Jensen 4x100 amp (4x50 rms)


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Sony HU (forgot the model)
Sony CDX-A10 (one of the first changers i believe)
Pair of JBL 6x9's 
powered by an el cheapo EQ Booster
... all this in an '89 corolla

2nd system:
Pioneer Tape Deck w/ changer
PPi a404 (see sig)
Two JL 8W0s

-added Lanzar SL150 (from Zed Audio. Also see sig)
-and JL XRs (before the ZRs ever came out)
-replaced the JL 8s with a 12" Shiva Mark III (see sig)
.......All this installed in my room since i bought them 2 years before i had my next car (a '93 Mitsubishi Galant Super Saloon)


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

In 1992, I got an 88 or so Pioneer pullout tape deck with 2 pioneer 6x9 3 ways in the rear deck. All this in a 1979 Firebird with that horn loading rear glass .


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

in 01, about 2 weeks after i got my license 

pioneer deh-10 HU (thats right, 10  )
stock speakers
pioneer sub/box combo
some amp from radio shack lol
10 gauge wiring  

then, it went through some changes and in 03 i had:
same HU
kenwood 5.25s in the front
pioneer 5.25s in back
ma audio amp 300rms (still got it in my car)
2 audiobahn 12s in a sealed box
1 farad cap
4 gauge wiring

all this went in my old 91 plymouth acclaim...those 2 audiobahns were pretty loud for what they are...ahh, high school


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

In 1997 I had a 1990 Honda Prelude.
I didn't know what I was doing, but it was fun and budget. I had an Alpine 3disk indash cd player. That thing is junk. Apline 50x4 amp bridged to 2 baseline MB Quart subs in a Q Logic bandpass box. Long live bandpass haha.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i thought i already posted in this but i guess not. 

1st system was in a 92 acura integra gs. 

alpine HU dont even know which one just as long as it played cds (#1 criteria)
11 band graphic eq with bass control
stock speakers up front and mbquart 5x7's in the rear cuz i liked having the sound coming from behind.
2 12" pioneers in a BP box i bought off a friend.
2 pioneer amps barely powering it all.

a few months later for my birthday i upgraged the amps to a coustic 4 channel and a ppi pc2100 for the subs which became ppi flat piston 12's. the 2100 would overheat so that got upgraded to 2200 after it burned the installers hand.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

In 84 I got a 78 Buick Regal Turbo Sport Coupe (notice a pattern in my cars? ). In the 14 years I owned that car, it had numerous different systems. Ahhhhhhh the memories. 

The 1st system was some Pioneer cassette deck with a POS booster/EQ, a pair of Pioneer 6907's in the rear deck, a pair of Pioneer component tweeters in the dash locations and a pair of Pioneer 3 way 6 1/2's in the lower door location in my 1st piece of custom installation work, a pair of spacers to get them to fit.

Next system was a few months later. A new DIN Panasonic cassette tape with a M&M 6x9 seperate set (6x9 woofer, 5 1/4" mid, 3" tweet) and a Linear 1002. A few months later I added a pair of M&M 10's powered by a Rockford Fosgate Punch 75. I actually still have that amp. It's the only amp I've owned that has not been a Linear Power.

It just kept getting bigger from there with more subs, bigger subs and more power. 2-12's, 4-10's, 4-12's, 2-18's, 4-18's , before finally getting sane again. It had a pair of Kicker C10's in it when I sold it. The box was part of the car by them. All fiberglassed in so all the SPL went into the car, none in the truck.
John


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

1992 Nissan Sentra
Sony Xplod head unit
Infinity Kappa 3-way coaxials in the rear deck
Infinity Ref 2-way coaxials in the front doors

No amps, no sub..........deck power FADED TO THE REAR!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

first system that involved subs was...
pioneer deh3400
rf punch 6.5" coaxials
kenwood 4x6's in rear
2 cv hed10's in a box too small
sony xm2150 with gain and bassboost topped out (still alive today for some reason)

back then i thought it was the ****. now that i look back on it, it sounded like ****.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Two 12" Orion XTR3 on a HiFonics Series VII Boltar off an Orion LPF. Then Changed the amp off to an Orion NT100.

Pioneer tape player, not sure of the model number.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

1993

Eclipse ECD-412 ran it in 2 channel mode. If you ever owned one you know what I am talking about.

A pair of Kenwood 6.5 comp sets. Paper cone and some form of tweeter dont remember. 

A jensen 100x2 amp black squared looking thing with blue writing.

A homemade box with 1 pyle 8 ported, 1 pioneer midrange dome, and one pioneer tweeter dome. 

Thought it was great.

I would sit in the yard and listen to it untill I had to go to bed.


----------



## Ron G. (Feb 8, 2007)

My first system, hmmm .... anyone remember Craig Powerplay. And that doesn't count the underdash 8 track I had before that. Guess I am really aging myself. LOL.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

First system was in a '90 Chevy Lumina. Had Infinity reference 4x6's up front and 6x9's in the back with a alpine 90x4 amp, two 12" type-r subs on a Sony 1000W amp that got Extremely too hot. Went through 2 batteries and 1 alternator on that car, the electrical system never recovered on the car so I sold it for $800, haha.


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum via a link in Car Audio Forum. Not new to car audio though hehehe.
My first install was in 1971. I installed an FM Converter in my '69 Mercury Marauder. It was an under dash mount...all they offered then...and was tied to the stock AM radio. Car cost me $50 bucks and the converter around $25ish maybe lol.
Next came a variety of 8 track players by companies like Kraco and wedge mount speakers also by Kraco...boy they sucked lol. The 8 tracks were under dash mounts and console mounts...no indash at that time.
Cassette players came next...WOW ! Pioneer Super Tuners, Craig, etc. Had several brands but the Pioneer Super Tuner III was the best of the bunch...until I discovered Alpine !!! Started with an Alpine in dash that fit in the same "opening" the stock AM Radio used. It had "1 watt" but was loud as hell. 
For the next 25 years I have been a fan of Alpine and have owned many with never a problem. My wife, son and daughter all have Alpine units in their cars installed by me.
Recently I tried a JVC hu so I could use a thumb drive and must say it is very nice but I do miss Alpine hehehe.
Thanks for the thread.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

My first system was in my sister's 89 accord. I collected stereo equipment before i legally could drive.

Headunit: Alpine 7390 Tape Pullout with "big Screen"
Boston Acoustics 6-1/2"s coaxils up front and rears
2- 15" M&M Godfathers 
Phoenix Gold M44 For highs
PPI 2150 for subs.

Peace.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha, I thought my first system was the shizz. I had a 1990 Nissan PU. I threw a Clarion EQ with a "booster" in it to power some Sony coaxes I got at the local stereo shop along with a cheesy dual 8" with passive radiator sub wedge from Service Merchandise. This was 15 years ago!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

My first was:

Alpine deck
RF Punch 45
RF Punch 75
Alpine 6062 comp set (made by Dynaudio)
USD Audio 10" subs


----------



## jlm1519 (Aug 2, 2005)

In a Mitsubishi Lancer box type early 80's model

pioneer kp5
pioneer equalizer booster
4 jbl 6x9's


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I got my first system during my first semester of college in 1997. The following gear resided in a pimptabulous 1987 Mercury Grand Marquis.
-Clarion CD deck (I forget the number but it had 2 preouts and amber or green illumination)
-Phoenix Gold AX406A crossover with LPL44
-Phoenix Gold 1.2 Farad cap
-Phoenix Gold MS-275 with plexi bottom (my buddy still has this amp and it still works)
-4 JL Audio 12W1-8 in a 6 ish cubic foot box built from 3/4" CDX plywood since no one at Menards knew what the heck MDF was.
-MTX Thunder 240 for the mids/tweeters. This amp is currently running the mids/highs in my wife's car.
-Boston Acoustics RC41 components. The mids were in the factory dash locations and the tweeters were angle mounted to the underside of the lip on the dash. 

It actually sounded pretty good, save for the alternator whine that I never could get to go away. I ended up getting 3rd at a USAC show with it and pulling a 136.9 at 30ish hz. We used to love cranking Don Dorsey's _Bachbusters_ with it and the pipe organ on the Toccata Fugue track used to shake the hell out of everything. Man, that box would flex. My favorite memory of that car still remains my buddy telling me that I was shaking packages of ham in the cooler at a gas station with _Quad Maximus_ from Bass Mekanik from the parking lot. I miss those days. Hard to believe that was 10 years ago.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

my first took two years of working 18 hours a week in high school...

1987 Nissan extended cab...slammed to the ground...

Eclipse Ecd410
Mb Quart 2way...don't remember the model number
2 Orion Nt 12's the first series
Pheonix Gold Ms275
Pheonix Gold Ms2250...


----------



## jayd4wg (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a 91 Isuzu P'up in the factory Lilac Metallic (purple) color, with a set of yellow traction bars and factory wheels. I had a sanyo head, and i had taken a pair of audiovox truck speakers apart, salvaged the 10's, and mounted them to a baffle board which was sealed with spray foam and carpet. I had a 100 watt Jenson amp running them, and a cheap component kit from PartsExpress in the front doors. 'lacking a good center stage', i fandangled a set of Punch 3.5's for a good price, mounted them in a small box on my dash and called it a center channel. WOOT!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

lostthumb said:


> 2- 15" M&M Godfathers


Wow, I remember those....takes me back to the days


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I can't really remember. Pioneer Head unit Boston Coaxial front and rear some kind of Power Amp. It sounded so good on the sound board, like crap in the car.


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

1988 Ford Escort GT (dude it was cool when I was in highschool in the 90s)

Some Clairon Proaudio HU
Eclipse 5.25 components in front
stockers powered by HU in back

Soundstream 4 channel amp


JL 10W1 in a bandpass box


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

Here we go, this of course was in 98, high skool for me

88 Prelude 2.0SI
Alpine Cda-7827
Boston RC61
Alpine mrv-t500
(2) A/d/s A10s's that lasted me years until they got stolen, dem bastards!


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

1991 Isuzu Pickup
Pioneer Head Unit
(2) 10" Kicker Subs in prefab MTX boxes from the late 80's (they had prefab horns built into the box)
Kicker Impulse Amp

The truck was my brothers, and I pulled it out of the barn with rusted rims, broken tailgate/hood, not running, chicken **** all over it, 4 flat tires and chipped paint. Got it running, got new rims/tires, took the lowering blocks off of it, fixed the hood/tailgate, got it custom painted, put in a sterero, bed cover, bug/rain shields... drove it for 6 months and he wanted it back! I was so pissed!


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Clarion Tape Deck 
Hifonics Jupiter
MB Quart
MTX Blue Thunder (which I still miss)


----------



## Rich.E.Rich (Jun 16, 2007)

lpreston said:


> Time to fess up.
> 
> I had an 85 Toyota Celica GTS Convertable. Did two 12" Black Magic subs, Black Magic amps, Sony head unit with shafts (remember those?)absolutely the nicest piece in the collection (and it was junk) and Black Magic coax. Box built with plywood. When I transfered in the Army to Hawaii, the guys on the barge STOLE this garbage. Could not have been happier!
> 
> ...


JVC head unit
Deck- Cerwin Vega 3-way 6x9s
Dash- Infinity Ref 3.5's
2 - 10in CV Vega 10's in a Q-Logic ported box
2 Autotek Street Machine amps (400x1 and 1 100x2)


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Pioneer 1.5 din unit, that they still sell. four 4" eclipse speakers. I got totally ripped off by Auto Radio Stereo in Sacramento. They charged me $200 for a basic speaker install, and *you dont have to take any panels off* to do it. 10 minutes per speaker tops. And they ****ed up my stock amps/enclosures. 

I thank them for it. If they didn't rip me off so bad, I never would have started doing my own installs. 

The first one I did myself, same HU, but with Infinity reference 6.5s up front and Pioneer 6x9s in back. After that, Focal Utopias on an old soundstream amp with an audiobahn sub...


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

this may be hard to believe but i bought good stuff w/ out even knowing it... by accident really.


before i even had a license i dreamed of nice sounding sound systems... at 15 i started to mod my moms car (83 buick skylark) and with my paper route money i bought some crutchfield amps and Acoustic Research 6x9's on closeout... later i found out the amps were made by PPI. 

i had a sony amp that my brother wanted real bad running a single 12" JL Audio sub... the shop owner (who was a good friend and would later hire me) was trying to get me to buy some new ppi amps...

i told him i needed some sort of sub amp til i had enough jack to buy a good amp so he gets me this old beat up punch 150 rf amp and damn was i blown away how good the bass sounded... 

i ended up keeping that amp! lol... 

i ended up buying morel seperates from him (when they were cheap!) so i installed them w/ their huge tweeters and all! 

get this, dumb ass me couldnt roll the windows down after cause of the tweeters! lmao....

i miss those days... 

later id end up w/ all RF amps, AR 6x9's, morels in the doors, JL sub, kicker 3" mids in the dash 4x6 on a wooden adapter i handcrafted in woodshop...

you should have seen my car, i even used plexi the school had to throw out for firesafety reasons to show off my amps...


EDIT:

ps i also had about 3 yrs worth of car audio and electronics mags in my locker at all times!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Pioneer tape deck

pioneer black 4 channel amp with two cooling fans. GMH-44 or something

Pioneer cheap ass components

Pioneer 12 sealed box sub

Yeah, I thought pioneer was all there was.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

I have spent hours scouring the web trying to come up with the model of my first car stereo, but it's so old I can't find it anywhere! I'll just have to describe it, so here goes...

*My First System, 1981 or so*
Car: 1976 Dodge Aspen (Big Sky Blue, blech), came w/o a radio
HU: Kenwood auto-reverse cassette, w/manual (analog?) tuning and 6 push-button presets
Amp: Linear 901 (45Wx2)
Speakers: pair of Jensen Triax II's 6x9's in back shelf

Is there anyone here older than me?  

JD


----------



## idiot (Jun 17, 2007)

I started out in the right direction, actually.

Denford 8250
Focal 165K2P
PPI PC4400.4
Soundsplinter RL-p15
Avionixx 1200.1


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had some cheap kenwood cd player, Pioneer 3 1/2" in the dash and 6x9's in the rear deck all running off the h/u. This was all in my 90 Grand Am.


----------



## Sptsmed (Jan 20, 2010)

My first real system was in a Peugot 545 STI, pretty car but always in the shop. I had the KEF KAR componet sets 200 and 100 series, pretty rare if I remember well. They had a set for the rear with a 8" sub that was boxed and ported up to the rear deck along with a 6 inch mid and a tweeter with cross over. The fronts were the same minus the sub. Originally had a Alpine cassette and a Sony CD-5 with an alpine EQ. I was running Carver amps both front and back. Sounded great, but when I upgraded to a Denon CD it was beyond amazing. Best sounding speakers I have ever owned and sounded better than a lot of the competition cars back in the day. If I only had that setup now with a Zapco processor added I would be set. Oh well, great memories for sure.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

First stab at a modded system:
76 Camaro
stock HU
5-1/4" Jensen coax in small floor mounted enclosures
6x9 Jensen coax in the rear deck all off of a...
Clarion EQ w/power booster (ohm load? whats that?)

First real system:
86-1/2 Nissan Hardbody p/u
Sony CD dead head (retail $500, got off Recycler for $350!)
Monolithic EQ and crossover
Carver M-240
HiFonics Vulcan V
Soundstream 8"
1" Infinity Polycell tweets
2x Cerwin-Vega 12's in separate ported enclosures

I had the Carver on the subs! Eventually swapped that to my front stage and got a "no label" blue anodized amp for the Vegas. WOW, what a difference! To this day, I am not sure what brand it was, but was a quality piece. Always looking for pics of it.

My how things change! Wish I had kept the Monolithic stuff!

Robert


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

1993 I had a set of brand new Lanzar red ring 12's, coustic 150 amp, sony cd player, coustic X-over, Altec Lansing m50 mids.


----------



## Bruno Sardine (Dec 19, 2009)

Before I know what I was doing, I put a system in a '99 Ranger regular cab. The deck was nice, but the rest of the stuff was bleah.

Alpine CDA7845
Alpine 12 disc changer
Kenwood KAC-848
Polk 5x7 coax front and rear

I added an 8'' bass tube later on and bridge the rear channels of the Kenwood to it. Sounded like poop. I think I redid the system in that truck a couple more times before I got rid of it.


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, let's talk first aftermarket stereo, and first real complete system...

In high school I had a 1975 VW Rabbit. It was one of the first 1000 Rabbits imported into the US, and it was a completely stripped base model. No a/c, no power anything, carburetor, no carpet (full rubber floor mat), red/black plaid seats with no padding, no pneumatic struts to hold up the hatch (it had a steel rod that snapped into place), and the rear seat had big thumbscrews you had to remove to fold it down. It also had 4-wheel drum brakes, and the door panels were flat pieces of masonite with thin black vinyl just glued to the face. You could literally see the cut edges of the masonite, and they were held in place with exposed fasteners that just pushed through the panel into the door. I loved that car.

Side story: I removed the quarter trim panel next to the passenger back seat one day, and found the remnants of some VW assembly line worker's lunch. There was a German milk carton, a wadded up piece of wax paper, an apple core, and a napkin.

Anyway, the Rabbit came with an AM radio with a single speaker behind a grill in the middle of the dash. I picked up a Kraco cassette deck with no presets and no autoreverse. I then installed a set of 4" speakers with whizzer cones in the front lower corners of the door panels. When that wasn't loud enough, I bought a Kraco power booster and mounted it behind the speaker grill in the dash. I thought I was really jammin'.

My first real system was installed in a 1986 Merkur XR4Ti. It consisted of an Alpine 7903 CD head unit, a Coustic XM3 crossover, a Hafler MSE40di amp driving a set of Boston Acoustics ProSeries 4.2 components, a pre-HD Rockford Fosgate Punch 45 driving a set of Sony 6.5" mids and tweeters (I still have those around here someplace), and another Punch 45 driving a pair of Rockford Fosgate Punch 10" subs in a Crutchfield box. 

As much as I enjoyed the Merkur and the system in it, I miss the days when I was happy driving that Rabbit with 5 bucks in my pocket, and KLBJ on the FM.


----------



## Natban (Dec 16, 2009)

'88 Ford Escort GT
Pioneer HU (1 or 2000 series) the display work long enough for me to get familiar with the deck then died.
A&B sound special ($40 each) for 12" Lightning Audio Subs (sealed box)
MTX RT2200X (with the speaker impedance it was 100W a sub)
Kenwwod coax 5 1/4's 7 6x9's


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

back in 1986 i had a S15 truck with and all rockford fosgate set up,

HU-Pioneer w/cd changer I beleive it was one of the models that had to remote to it
4 fosgate 6.5 mids/midbass
4 fosgate tweets
4 Pyles 8" woofers cheap paper cones blew them out in about a month
2 Punch 75 amps running mids and tweets
1 Punch 150 bridge running the 8's

Had a subenclosuer built for 4 12's or 10's but never got around to installing any thing back in my bed.

Back then I thought Fosgate was the Gods of mobile sounds................lol oh was i so wrong!


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

man u were living it big time with those krickets? they made the best 6x9's i had ever heard back then


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

sqguy said:


> Back then I thought Fosgate was the Gods of mobile sounds................lol oh was i so wrong!


Back then they were. I know I'd have put Punch against anything out there in those days.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I started off changing my gear out constantly, but I can remember the first two.

First- DEH-P2000 I bought from Best Buy with some old Kenwood coaxials my dad had. That lasted about a week.  I found out my cousin's husband worked for Fosgate here in Tempe, and was able to squeeze a few things out of him. The second setup was:

DEH-P7000
Fanatic Q 6.5" components
360.2
500.1
PunchDVC 12"

I screwed up a few boxes before I figured it out, but that system rocked. At least it seemed so at the time...


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Man this came back from the dead. Well, I'll play too.

Very first system was in a '66 Mustang. Clarion Pro-Audio 6770, G&S 75w x 2 (I don't remember the model number right now) running mixed-mono on a pair of Crystal 4" coaxes in the dash, one pair of Crystal 6.5" coaxes on the rear deck, & one G&S OD10 in a 4th order BP ported through the rear deck. That thing was bright enough to make your ears bleed, & that amp would get insanely hot. Saved up for a few months and got a G&S 50w x 4 for all the coaxes & bridged the 75 x 2 on the 10".

That car went through too many reiterations of systems. Didn't take long to do some 5.25" separates in the kick panels, then out came the OD10 & in went 4 x JL 10W1's sealed behind the rear seat with a PPI 100 x 2 bridged on them. Finally wound up with SS 5.25" separates in the kicks, SS 8" in the glove box, SS 5.25" coaxes on rear deck & 2 SS 10's in a 4th order BP ported through the rear deck. All powered by a SS Ref 405 & a tiny Sony 20 x 2 for the coaxes. All changes happened within about a year to year and a half time in high school. Fun times.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

not that they wasnt great stuff but all i knew was fosgate didnt give anything else a second thought, thats what i meant by being wrong about. but yes the amps were unbelievable.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

I was 17 years old and this was the first system I put together, In my 1976 Monte Carlo:

Kraco tape deck
1000 Watt  Pyramid Power Booster 
(2) Pyle 4 X 10's in a shoe box on the front seat
Pioneer 6 X 9's in the rear

God did I think it sounded great until this chick jumped into my car one day. I cranked up my sweet tunes, she covered her ears and said "Turn that down, it sounds like ****! What kind of tape player do you have? A Kraco? Junk! Get an Alpine". My feelings were slightly hurt, however sometime down the road I checked out a buddys car that had an alpine in it with an Alpine 3518 30 watt a side block amp on a pair of Alpine 60 watt 6X9's, that was it, I was hooked for life! Within a few months I had put my first REAL system together:

Alpine 7159 Tape Deck, the bomb in its day!
Alpine 3318 Graphic eq, it was so cool, always has a spot in my heart!
Alpine 3521 50x2 Amp
Alpine 18x2 Mini amp, remember those?
Alpine 60watt 6x9's
Alpine 4" coaxial door speakers

All in a Chevette! The by nines were in prefab mini boxes, the system freaked people out for its time, circa 1989ish.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

chad said:


> An Alpine shaft style Cass/AM/FM (actually a very nice unit), A pyramid crossover (modded to keep the noise down), An Alpine 18W/Ch Jobbie Powering tweets (some mylar thing from Madisound) A home brew amp (4 CH) driving a set of Madisound 6.5's, and a set of Pyramid W10 subs in a 1.56 CuFt enclosure tuned to 40 cycles.
> 
> In a 1978 Monte Carlo
> 
> ...


I ran a set of Concord Seperates active with a Nakamichi two way crossover, that was somewhere in the early 90's....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

but my alpine is still alive and well in the band's box truck


----------



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess my first "real" system was in 1992. I had a huge Sony XM5540F amp that was powering some Boston Pro's, an Alpine 7803 and an Orion amp running a subwoofer named "Impact". 

Then, it was Naks powering everything, then I switched to PPI, then to Rockford (for quite awhile) now Kenwood as that's all my buddy carries.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Had an 83 civic hatchback in 88(1st car) and installed an underdash tape player since it had an 8track, a Radio Shack Optimus amp for the 4"coax's in the dash and a second one running the 10" sub in a plywood box that took up the entire hatch area. It sucked sooooo ****in bad but it was loud and in 88 when you were rocking it loud and in high school nobody cared.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

91 Chevy Trailblazer (blazer was appropriate since it burned to the ground)
I am doing this from memory and I am an older life form so it may not be completely accurate.

Alpine 7949
Carver amps 4050 Bridged to subs, 2050 front speakers 
Infinity Beta 3-way 6x9 in doors, 4" in dash, Emits surface mounted on dash
Subs two Soundstream SS10 Velvet Hammers in about 2.5 cubes
I believe 8 gauge wiring.

Lights dimmed every time the subs hit. The Carvers actually made more power into 8 ohms than 4 ohms. The 4050 later caught on fire (not what burned the vehicle, that was the ****ty alternator)

Didn't sound bad, subs were still some of my all time favorites. Back then I had hair, and it would stand on end with loud sub notes. But they were smooth as butter. The EMIT tweeters were hard to tame. I tried making mounts to have them on axis, but they would etch your teeth if you turned up the volume.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

'80 Trans Am with T-Tops and the pucking chiken on the hood. I took the back of the rear seat out built a plywood panel to fit in it place with 4 - Jensen co-axil (from Montgomery - Wards), 2 Tancredey EQ/Powerbooster (with the lights that lit up as the volume got louder), Started out with Sony 8 track (also from Montgomery Wards, and listen to AC/DC Highway to Hell so much that it wore a blank spot in the tape), later switched to the first Pioneer Supertuner (if I remember properly it did not have presets) and was did I have fun with it


----------



## Sptsmed (Jan 20, 2010)

The loudest I ever had was in a Toyota Supra. I had the luck of winning a set of Bose 901's in a booray game so I was off to the races. Two Carvers bridged to drive the Bose with two JBL 5 inch doors and I think a pioneer tweeter set up. Had one Carver driving the front after Xovers and had a Sherwood HU. Good lord that one could crank.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Back in the '70's we did not even have subs or componets.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

'04 Mitsubishi Lancer. First stereo improvement I did was an Alpine CDA-9884, Kenwood amp, and a pair of 10" Alpine Type R's in a sealed box. First full system is that with the addition of an MB Quart DSC4125 and Alpine Type S components.

Sounds remarkably similar to what I have now...

Soon to change


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

first system in a '96 Isuzu truck

Alpine 7909
Hifonics Hawk and Eagle
Boston Rally components
Pioneer Premier 10" sub

man i loved that system


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

My first system was about 9 months ago in my same '95 honda odyssey.

Alpine 7854 off craigslist for $50. 2 band eq and 1 rca set

Cadence TXC-6K for $80 online

powered by an RF Prime 300-4

10" Pioneer TS-W252R, 120 rms in .8 sealed.

I still use the h/u and sub, and now run a DLS a4 and Pioneer PRS 720's.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

zpaguy said:


> Kraco tape deck
> 1000 Watt  Pyramid Power Booster


Ah, I remember the good old days!

Robert


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

A Kenwood HU, can't remember the model. JBL GT subs. Infinity 3.5" coax in the front and Blaupunkt 6x9 in the rear deck. A JBL BP600.1 and P80.4.


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

A blau head unit and Kicker 4" coax that turned 5 1/4 eclipse coax in q- form kicks and a 8" Orion XTR sub with a kicker 4ch amp and a PPI P-Eq. I miss that set up but not the P'up it was in.

R-


----------



## mean ss (Oct 28, 2009)

1978
55 chevy 2dr 210
pioneer under dash 8-track
early fosgate amp with remote bass & treble knobs 
pioneer 6x9 coaxials


----------



## 5xkmw (Mar 1, 2009)

1979 Ford factory conversion van. Craig PowerPlay(12 jammin' watts) 8 track, AFS cricket 6" coax in the front doors, Cerwin Vega 6x9's in wood boxes in the back.....WOOT!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

1997 chevy cavalier
Pioneer HU from 1999
Infinity 4 inch coaxial in the front
infinity 6x9 in the rear
2 12w0 JL subs powered by a JL 300/2 amp


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

1992 Civic
Sony mp3 deck (the first mp3 deck from a major company ~2001 I think)
Sony Xplod 100x2 to Infinity Kappa components
Sony Xplod 55x2 to Infinity reference 6.5's in the rear deck
2 Infinity basslinks

It didn't sound too bad...


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

My first "system" was in 1985 and in a '67 Malibu. It featured a Kraco cassette deck (all silver with a 3 band EQ), a set of Sparkomatic 6x9's and a 100 watt power-booster (either Kraco or Sparkomatic, can't remember). Later "stepped up" to Jensen Tri-Axial 6x9's. Ah yessss, the best K-Mart could supply!


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Now that is a system - and you were probaley very proud of it and had tons of fun with it - as they say thanks for the memories.


----------



## hal2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Haven't heard my HU mentioned yet. 
Mitsubishi 'components' series 1 din shaft style am/fm cassette with no internal amps. One of the first dead heads. Matching mitsu eq/ amp 40x4. A new company called Alpine just came out, used their 6x9 3ways in rear. Great quality from a new company. They had rack mount style handles. Had Pioneer 3" coax in front. All was stolen from my underground parking garage. Came down and, gee, why are my interior lights on?


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

My first system was in a new regular cab 1993 Mazda B2200 when I turned 16. It consisted of a Kenwood non-detach cd player, Yamaha 2-way 6.5's, a Rockford Fosgate Punch 275 I think? and a pair of Kicker (gold writing) 8's. Loved it. The 8's rocked. Went through several different audio configurations in that truck. Learned a ton about how it all worked in there. Good times.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

1990 Chevy 1500 regular cab

Pioneer Premier PRS 320, 2 Premier silver cap 12s in a 4 ft^3 ported box, Rockford Fosgate RFX 8210 hu, and Kicker Resolution Components in the doors.

It was uncomfortable sitting with the seat all the way forward, and the Kicker tweeters gave me a headache, but i still loved those subs.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Early 1990. I worked with a guy who had an all black/tinted out Escort GT. All stock premium sound, with 2 Rockford Pro 10's in a 3 chamber bandpass box powered off the rear channels of the factory amp.

This is the car that ignited my interest in car audio.

So, in my 1970 VW Bug, I started w/ a Midland am/fm/autostop/no preset tape deck and a pair of no-name 4". That lasted a couple of months and upgraded to my first "system."

Realistic AM/FM/Auto Stop/digital tuner w/ presets and clock tape deck (2 knob), high levelled into a 7 band Realistic EQ Booster, which was then high levelled into 2 Realistic 40+40 Boosters, each powering an Optimus Dual Voice coil 8" SUBwoofer...one channel to each voice coil. 

I had a friend that worked at the shack.

The thing that got me into installation started when I ordered a new Pioneer DEH-720 Premier CD player (1 gold plated preout, 15x4 or 25x2, 3/4 detachable face) and the shop wanted $60 just to cut the dash for the radio install....

Which evolved into DEH-720, MTX RTX-01a crossover, Sony XM-4040 4 channel amp, Radio shack 6" components in custom pods on the driver's door (they were only $60 and sounded pretty good), and an Orion XTR-10 in 1 cube sealed firing up at the rear window...I miss that amp...after years and tons of amps, I still think those may be the best sounding amps I've ever had...not alot of power but very clean.

I paid $350 for the CD Player, and waited 2 months to get it.

Jay


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

My first system was in a Fiat (Fix It Again Tomorrow). It consisted of an Audiovox tape deck (CD wasn't out yet), Audiovox EQ/Amplifier and a pair of 6.5" JVC two way door speakers and JVC 6x9 two ways in the rear deck. It was loud and we thought that it sounded great at the time. What did we know!!!


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

First system, early 80's, was a JVC deck.. Rigth around 90 or so, had a Clarion Deck with Clarion components, (2) 10" Bazooka tube subs, 3 US acoustics amps, US acoustics Xover, streetwires.. Very proud. Stolen. Very Sad.
A little while AFTER I moved out of where I was, Clarion HU again, Clarion components, (4) 12" Bazooka Tube subs, all firing forward (Actually was a nice looking install, got the nickname "Rocket Car") (3) US Acoustics amp (If I remember, I had a 4x75 bridged for the front and (2) 2x500??? for the subs.. cant recall, but they were the highest power ones at the time) Streewires Esoteric crap everywhere.. SPL comps at the time..
Sold it all, went to Iraq and here I am today..


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

1980 Ford Thunderbird (paid $350 for it)
- Sony XR something Cassette HU
- Blaupunkt 3 1/2" in front
- Pyramid 6x9s in the back
- Jensen 150W amp powering a Pyramid 12" sub


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

1990 Honda Accord

1st Try
Stock Deck
Coustic XM3
Coustic Amp360
Rockford Fosgate Punch 12

2nd Try
Denon DCT-950R
Coustic XM3
Soundstream Ref 200
Soundstream Ref 300
2 x Kicker 12's
Boston Pro 6's


----------



## ThipN (Oct 28, 2009)

1984 Honda Accord Hatchback

- Sony cassette deck
- Nakamichi active crossover
- Soundstream 2 channel amp (don't remember the model)
- Soundstream 4 channel amp (don't remember the model)
- Nakamichi coaxial for front end
- Boston Acoustics coaxial for refill
- 2x Nakamichi SP80 subs


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

1968 T-bird
Kenwood KRC-4000 digital tuner
Kenwood KAC-8200
Infinity 61/2" then later Kenwood 61/2" top of the line 3 way heh.

I still have the amp and packaging. DIN cable input back then (1985).


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Circa 1987, my first real aftermarket system consisted of:

Kenwood KRC-434, I believe one of the first detachable face HU’s
Kenwood KAC-720, 35 x 2 amp, generously rated in my opinion
Sentrek 40 x 2 amp, also generously rated
Kenwood KGC-4041 EQ, same as the little 5-band EQ Kenwood still offers today except back then it didn’t have the sub out or sub level controls
Kenwood 4-way 6 x 9’s in the rear deck, treble galore
Pioneer 2-way 6.5’s in the door, sounded decent actually
MGT 10” piece of **** subs that barely pounded

Later I upgraded the HU to a KRC-636, and the subs to two 10” Bazookas running off a Hifonics Vulcan amp. Overall, I was pleased with the system, although back then I equated ear ringing volume with a good sounding system. Those Bazookas literally pounded the **** out of my car, and that Vulcan has always been my favorite amp. I wish I could remember what happened to it.


----------



## Duke Thorens (Mar 31, 2010)

My first system with all-new stuff was a Pioneer Supertuner (this was I believe the _first Supertuner) KEH-9000 which had a separate-component 15 watts/r.m.s. from-the-factory amplifier. The speakers were Jensen 3-way separates, the usual door mounting for the 5 1/4" rounds, the mid/high modules I carved holes in my dashtop and below-surface flush mounted them so they used the windshield as a soundboard. That produced a great stereo experience, for its time. In the rear, mounted to the rear doors and facing forward at head height, I had a pair of ADS 200's or 300's I can't recall which ones. I still have them but one needs a new woofer. I used to drive them on my home stereo (Sansui 8080DB with 85 watts r.m.s./channel I paid $400 for in about 1977, I traded in two Dynaco tube amps my dad built in the 1960's for his component system to replace a Knight Kit separate amp/preamp & tuner) and was always very pleased with the stereo imaging and the power-handling capacity.

I added an electronic Bosch amplified antenna and was surprised at the gain I achieved in signal strength with that. This whole thing was circa 1978, and I was so-pleased with the installation that I left it alone for many years. I kept the truck for 17 years, and finally the tape transport mechanism took a dump so I just stopped using the cassettes. I recorded most of mine instead of buying them anyway. The 1970's Pioneer even had an equalization for metal tapes, and Dolby B, pretty-advanced for then. I think the freq. response for the tape unit was 12K on top & 15K for the tuner._


----------



## Duke Thorens (Mar 31, 2010)

Duke Thorens said:


> My first system with all-new stuff was a Pioneer Supertuner (this was I believe the _first Supertuner) KEH-9000 which had a separate-component 15 watts/r.m.s. from-the-factory amplifier. The speakers were Jensen 3-way separates, the usual door mounting for the 5 1/4" rounds, the mid/high modules I carved holes in my dashtop and below-surface flush mounted them so they used the windshield as a soundboard. That produced a great stereo experience, for its time. In the rear, mounted to the rear doors and facing forward at head height, I had a pair of ADS 200's or 300's I can't recall which ones. I still have them but one needs a new woofer. I used to drive them on my home stereo (Sansui 8080DB with 85 watts r.m.s./channel I paid $400 for in about 1977, I traded in two Dynaco tube amps my dad built in the 1960's for his component system to replace a Knight Kit separate amp/preamp & tuner) and was always very pleased with the stereo imaging and the power-handling capacity.
> 
> I added an electronic Bosch amplified antenna and was surprised at the gain I achieved in signal strength with that. This whole thing was circa 1978, and I was so-pleased with the installation that I left it alone for many years. I kept the truck for 17 years, and finally the tape transport mechanism took a dump so I just stopped using the cassettes. I recorded most of mine instead of buying them anyway. The 1970's Pioneer even had an equalization for metal tapes, and Dolby B, pretty-advanced for then. I think the freq. response for the tape unit was 12K on top & 15K for the tuner._


_

Oh, sorry! It was in a two-year-old 1976 Ford Econoline cargo van with a parquet-wood floor & interior plywood interior covered with (what else?) carpet. _


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

kenwood 10 disk thru stock delco tape. later ecd414 eclipse.
small orion two channel. maybe a 260sx?
jbl 4x6 coaxis
two mtx terminator 8's.in about.5 ft a piece. later one orion xtr10dvc in a small sealed.
my 1st was totally stealth in a s10 reg.cab.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

1991 Ford Ranger XLT Extended Cab

Pioneer CD HU
Kenwood 6.5" components in front
Audio Art 140.4XE bridged to 2-channel (70w x 2 @ 4 ohms)
Audio Art 200.2X bridged mono (400w x 1 @ 4 ohms)
TWO Audio Art 8" 8 ohm sub wired in parallel


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Head Unit- AVH-P4200DVD
Amps - Sundown Sae-1200D, Sax-100.4D
Front Stage - HAT 6.5 Imagines
Sub - Incriminator Audio Flatlyne
Rear speakers - TBD

Also my current system. Just installed it all. lol


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

1994 Holden Commodore Senator

Nakamichi 45z Head Unit
Nakamichi 6 CD Stacker

Phoenix Gold 4 Channel Amp (Front & Sub)
_(The white one with the big brass coloured heatsinks.. saw someone had a couple in their install recently)_

Kenwood 2 Channel Amp (Rears)

Magnat 6 1/2" Splits - Front 
Phillips Coax 6" 2 Way - Rear

Kicker Impulse 10" Sub, Ported


----------



## google123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dont remember the year or the specific model numbers but 

1997 Dodge Dakota Regular Cab 4x4 ( I miss the little green giant  )
HU: Pioneer CD/MP3
Wally world 6.5 Coax Speakers
2 Rockford Fosgate Punch 1 Subs in Q-Logic boxes.
Profile California Amp. 

I was stupid to let this vehicle go. I miss it so much. I had lots of fun with that truck. 5.2 V8 in a small lightweight truck like that was fun as hell. Even stupider was the fact that I left the "system" in it when I traded it in.


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

04 Mustang
TC customs fiberglass fire red box for mustang
2 Visonic competition 12's "lasted couple weeks"
Visonik 418xt amp for the highs
Polk Audio 9500 components
CLiff Designs CDX-20a Mono Amp
With current 2 JLw6v2 12's


----------



## maKe| (Sep 12, 2009)

My first system, my first real car and first post. 

Currently building and gathering all the stuff so I can start installing them, but so far I have:

97 Mercedes W210
Alpine CDA-117Ri + PXA-H100
Seas Lotus Reference tweeters and performance 6.5" mids
Mosconi AS100.4 amp or Helix A4 (can't decide yet which one, but I have killer deal for mosconi!)

Rest stuff is still under construction. Maybe TC Sounds LMS-Ultra 5400 (If there is enough space in trunk for monster woofer ) and SPL dynamics D5 amp. Or just some small 12" and 1-2k rms.
Looking forward to find good info from here.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

2 15 rockford fosgate t1s off an t1001bd all 0 ga and pioneer avic d3 headunit


all in an acura mdx


----------



## Corner-Carver (Sep 24, 2010)

1978 VW Rabbit
RadioShack Tape Deck running 16 speakers (yes, 16) 

Ohm's Law RULES!!! 

That car led me to get my Electrical Engineering degree.


----------



## blackstang (Jun 10, 2010)

My first was, back in 2003...
1989 Chevy 1/2 ton regular cab
Kenwood Excelon X-869 iirc
Infinity Kappa 4x6 plates in dash
Pioneer 4x6 coaxials for rears, both off deck power
Infinity Perfect 10 in a sealed prefab truck box
Memphis power reference 440w amp
Thought it sounded really really good at the time, hahaha, though that perfect 10 hit harder in that small cab then a lot of kids I knew best buy 2x12s n amp in a box setup. Oh and I ran 1/0 to a distro block for that amp that could of used 8 gauge wire, I never got to add the 2nd amp....


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

1986 Chevy Caviler, system would have been around 92ish

Some Pioneer CD player
Some Pioneer 4x6 plates in stock dash locations
PPI AM4100
2 Kicker F8's mounted in rear deck

After short bit changed out the Kickers for a JBL 1200 GTI


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

'87 Chevy Blazer
Shaft style Alpine tape deck
Boss 4x6's
Pioneer 6x9s
2-12" Orion Cobalts
Majestic 9400SW amp


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

1990 Honda CRX si with a ZC motor and trans GReddy Turbo kit

only ran this config 1 season
Eclipse 410 (I think was the model)
Infinity Kappa 6 1/2" components
1 Kicker Solo Baric 10 1st gen
Alpine 3548
Alpine 3527

progressed to a SoundStream Continuum
3 SoundStream SPL 10"
orig 1st gen USD Horns


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

Kraco CD Player
Kraco 5 Band Power Booster EQ Non Passive
Boss 150 Watt Amp
2 Earthquake 8s
2 Kicker Gold Logo 8s ( all 4 in the same box BTW)
This box was in the back seat of an 83 Ranger - with the seat all the way forward. I am tall and this was uncomfortable.

Man I thought it was great but it sucked so bad......:laugh:


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Sony CDX - one of the moroized tape decks
Jensen 40x2 
Rockwood Detonator
Pioneer dual cone 6.5"
Pyramid hard dome tweeters with the built in capacitors
1 MTX Blu Thunder 15s.

What a **** setup! My girlfriend at the time said she could hear me a block away when I was coming over. lol.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Year: 1993
Vehicle: 1986 Ford Escort (baby blue)

Gear:

Pioneer Cassette (shaft)
Sony discman with cassette adapter (passengers had the honor of holding it  )
Targa 6.5" coaxxials (couldn't roll the windows down without knocking the speaks )
Optimus half din eq/booster
Jensen 50x2 amp running tri mode to: 
Pioneer dual 8" truck riders in stereo &
1 10" Pyramid Super Blue on the bridged channel with a PAC Choke coil in a super custom chip board ported enclosure... must have been close to 3cu ft 

F'ing awesome!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

C/Ped from this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-items-more-your-teens-you-had-your-car.html


~1996
1986 Toyota MR2 (first car)
all given to me 
Alpine pullout cassette player with no pre-outs. Soldered speaker wires to RCAs 
JBL coax
JBC 1000w 4ch amp
Advant 10" subwoofer

After working all summer my senior year...
Sony CD player
Phoenix Gold M44 (still own today )
Everything else the same as above. 
Yeah I was the shiznit that year in school lol


----------



## xBlitzkriegx (Dec 5, 2010)

hrm...

90 Beretta GTZ.

pioneer head unit. i forget which model it was. one of the better ones with adjustable Q in it. 's about all i remember about it. 2v pre outs.

MBQuart discus series speakers. 2 4"s in the dash and 6x9s in the rear deck for rear fill. 2 MBQuart 12s, 8 ohm versions loaded in a dual 1.2 cf box. i prefered the discuss series to the reference series at the time because the crossovers sounded better to me in the discuss coaxs. 

that was all connected to a single Orion XTR 500.4. i ran the 4s and 6x9s on the front and the 12s on the back. i set the lp on the fronst channel according to the 4"s so they wouldnt bottom out and the 6x9s basically went along for the ride. i rode with the seats folded down so the 6x9s didnt/couldnt make bass anyways.

it wasnt overly powerful but it was extremely clean sounding stayed that way when i turned it up. the subs did play "loud" but they werent ground pounders by any means. theyd shake your clothes and make you see funny when it was turned up but w/e lol. 

i still have those 4s. 

p.s. forgot to mention that all the gear was from 2000-2001 right before MBQ was bought out.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Year: 1989
Car: 1978 Ford Courier Pickup Truck (POJ)

Head Unit: Sony 7520 CD Player (CD Players were EXPENSIVE) 
Amps: Alphasonic PMA-2100 & PMA-2030
Subs: MTX Blue Thunder 10" x 2 in sealed enclosure (1.5cu/ft x 2)
Mids/Highs - Sony 5.25" separates

After just over 1 year, the Sony 7520 CD Player (which I paid $350 hard-earned cash for) started giving me problems. I always HATED the push button volume controls, always wanted a knob. I found an Alpine 7903 locally for $300 (list at the time was $500 or $600) and still have it today!

I sold the Alphasonic 2100 and bought a Punch 45HD after trying an Orion 280GX which was not powerful enough for the subs (and needed a bridging module for mono). I also "upgraded" to a 1983 Datsun Stanza...PHAT RIDE! I put the Blue Thunder subs in 3 cu/ft per sub ported box (4" port x 6") and it SLAMMED. Everyone thought I had 15's! I got a 1st Gen Punch 150 from my bro and used it to power the subs at 2 ohms mono.

I still have the Alpine 7903 and Punch 45HD and gave my bro the Punch 150 back a few years ago. And some people say the "old school" stuff is junk...:laugh:

---


----------



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

1985 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme

Sony Tape head w/10 disc changer
Alpine 3.5's for front dash
Alpine 6x9 w/4x10 to 6x9 adapters in rear deck
Allpowered by the head unit

1 10" Ultimate Sounds Subwoofer powered by a 
LA Sounds Hermosa.


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

'95 grand am
Tape adapter + koss portable cd player
Infinity 4x6 fronts
Inintity 6x9 rears, with at usx us acoustics 2x50 
no sub.

Still run us acoustic amps, for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

88 Mustang GT
Kenwood 7007 deck
3.5" Infinity Kappa's in the dash
6.5" Infinity References in the doors
5x7" MTX's in the rear
12" Kicker S12C Solobaric sealed
MTX 2160 and 4320 amps

That car sounded AMAZING... I thought atleast =)


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

High School Kid around 1997:

1988 Corolla FX16
BASE BASE BASE Pioneer CD Player
Fronts - 4" Rockford Coaxials
Rears - Pioneer 5 1/4" Coax
Subs - JBL BOGO 12's from Circuit City
Amp - Hifonics from Best Buy - Cant remember which series this was...

Later this changed to:
Front - JBL 4" Components
Front Amp - Jensen 50x2
Rears - Blaupunkt 6x9's on the Shelf
Furi 10's in a Bandpass Box
Aura Force Amp


----------



## ppower (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh wow, I should try to look up what I used back in '93

Kenwood CD - loved it. motorized face flipped to look like a blank.
OLD school Harmon Kardon amp
Linear Power amp fronts
MB Quart 6.5" separates
2 Kicker Solobarics (ver 1)

switched out the Solobarics for 4 JL 8W6's


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

1982 pontiac grand prix

pioneer cd player
Marantz preamp/eq 7band
pyramid 6 Channel Electronic Crossover System

coustic amp 120
coustic amp 190
Coustic amp 380

2 radio shack super tweeters
pair of pioneer 2way 5.25
pair of pioneer 3way 6x9
2 fisher home 12"s (the one with the huge dust cap)


----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

'96 Mustang

Sony CDX-C410 CD Player
Rockford Fosgate Fanatic X 6.5" components run off of a RF Punch 250.2
2 IDQDVC12 (v1) run off of a RF Punch 500.2.

I quickly ditched the sony and bought a P1R. That really made a huge difference.

Sold the Mustang and bought a 01 Prelude SH

Pioneer DEX P1R
Canton CS2.13 Active in kicks off of a RF Punch 200.4
Split the mid signal with an Audiocontrol 24XS to a pair of Kicker RMB6 in sealed glassed pods in the doors run off of a RF Punch 250.2
Single IDQ DVC12 (v1) off of one channel of a RF Punch 500.2

I LOVED the way my prelude sounded.


----------



## Mohawkboom (Dec 16, 2009)

Blaupunkt ODw Dual voice coil 6x9's in 6x9 boxes bolted to the deck lid of my 1993 Hyndai soanata and a Blaupunk MPA680 amplifier on them.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

My first system was in a '70 VW bug.

JVC pull-out cassette HU
A 6.5 3 way in each door and tweeter high on the a pillar (don't remember brands)
2 MTX Terminator MTA250 amps
2 10" MTX Terminator subs in a 4th order enclosure that more or less replaced the back seat
Had some kind of EQ/soundprocessor mounted up under the dash...but I don't remember what.

It was loud...


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

88 Honda Prelude
Alpine Tape Deck
RF Punch 100 (25X4) They made these for a very limited time as they overheated big time
RF Punch 150 
RF Punch Pro 12" IB
RF 4" X 4
RF 1" X 4

The tweeters blew all the time and the 4" punch had no mid bass. Everything was passive with caps and coils at 6db slopes. It sounded like **** but so did the music I listened to at the time. :laugh: It was a panty dropper though.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

First car: 
1991 Daihatsu Charade (with the 1.0 litre 3-cylinder engine)

First system:
Pioneer cassette deck with 6-disk CD changer
Pioneer GM-H120 30Wx4 amplifier (the one that had two turn on leads - a remote lead and a lead to be connected to a switched 12V source)
EPI 4" coaxials on the dash
Pioneer TS-S20s on the front doors (the place that they sounded the best, after trying them out for two weeks in different locations)
Jensen surface mount speakers (modified) mounted on the rear package tray
JVC 60wx2 amplifier for the sub (with Molex connector too!)
My first DIY car sub - an asymmetric isobaric tri-chamber 6th order BP using Pyramid 6.5's (yeah, I liked to keep it simple back then)

On the Pioneer TS-S20 tweeters, they are still available in some markets (TS-S20 - Tweeters - Speakers : Products :: Pioneer), so I guess they beat out the DEQ-9200 as the oldest piece of Pioneer car audio equipment still manufactured and sold . I wish I hadn't sold my pair - I wonder if they sound as good now as I remember back then...


----------



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mmm... I like this thread!

First Vehicle: '90 Isuzu SpaceCab Pickup truck
System: Denon DCT-950R Head, Oz Audio Superman 6" comp set in doors, 2 Oz Audio 200L subs (8") mounted in old 6x9 location in the sidewalls, running off two Rockford Punch 40's. I saved everything I had for it and it sounded AWESOME! I even placed at a few IASCA events.  happy days.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

A 4 yr old thread I can take part in, I'm game.

'90 Chevy Beretta 
HU: Clarion 6770
AMPS: Urban Audio 2ch-fronts, LANZAR LRX200- subs
Processing: Jensen 2/3 way active xover
Fronts: MB Quart 5 1/2" Coax's
Rears: None
Subs: Two 12" LANZAR Pro series 8 ohm.


----------



## ryanrod (Jan 16, 2011)

'96 Firebird Formula
HU: Alpine MP3 CD something powering all 4 speaks (haha no 4ch amp)
FS: Alpine 6 1/2 Type R Component
RS: Infinity 6 1/2 Kappa Component
AMP: Soundstream Rubicon 500.2
SUB: Kicker L5 10"

That sub slammed! Also this was my first ride and was waaaaay to fast for a 16yo. I remember burning out like nuts every day out of the school parking lot after leaving water polo morning practice. There were thick layers of rubber built up there after 2 seasons!!!


----------



## outpost4 (Aug 28, 2011)

First post. Pardon me for bumping this old thread.

This was actually my third system but the first audiophile one. I did it in 1981.

_You don't want to know about my first system, featuring a Craig Powerplay 8-Track player and four Jensen 4" coaxial speakers in a Pinto._

1981 Honda Civic Hatchback - new

Nakamichi TD-700 cassette deck
Nakamichi EC-200 active sub crossover
Nakamichi PA-400M mono amp
Nakamichi PA-350 4 channel amp
a/d/s/ 320i speakers front
a/d/s/ 300i speakers rear sides
a/d/s/ 10" sub in a custom box (This was the second sub my installer had ever installed. I had to argue with people as to why you needed a subwoofer in a car.)


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, set the wayback machine, lol.

1989, it was in an 81 rabbit.

pioneer tapedeck pullout (dont laugh, you know you want one!)
jensen 5 1/4" two ways on a sherwood 25 x 2
2 12" MTX terminators on a majestic 100 x 2

I thought it sounded ok for 16 years old.


----------



## temposs (Mar 13, 2008)

First system ever, which I installed myself, in my Explorer:

Eclipse CD8052 Head Unit
Concept 1004
Concept 1200d
CDT ES 6.5" Component Speakers
15" RE SE in a sealed 2cft enclosure

Sounded pretty good - sub was actually really quiet. Some deadening would've really helped.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

'89 Crown Vic
JVC KD-LX1 El Kameleon
4" Infinity Kappa Coax in dash
Factory rear speakers
2- eD Flatcone 12O's
JBL P.80.4 
Cadence z9000

I miss the pair fo 12o's but still have one of them nearly 10 years later


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

First system was when I was 18. Car was a '85 Porsche 944.

It consisted of the following:

Panasonic CQ-DF783U CD Head Unit (Still have it, too!)
Some cheapo Circuit City special 4-ch MTX amp. (This thing was a piece of junk!)
Polk MOMO MMC460 "Plate" speakers (basically a 4" woofer and a 3/4" tweeter mounted on a plate)
Boston Acoustics 6 x 9s (entry level)

No sub at all 

Man, I thought it sounded awesome at the time! I didn't give a damn about subs. The bass from those 6x9s satisfied me plenty.... then.


----------



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

My first "complete" system was in 1993 or so. PG had just come out with their M amps. It was in a 1979 Mustang Ghia. I had just started working part time at a audio shop while I was in the Air Force in South Carolina.

Alpine 7803s
Boston 5.2 in the doors
Boston 703's in the dash
Boston 797's in the rear hatch area
2 Pioneer IMPP 12's. I think they were first gen.
Phoenix Gold M44 on the comps, dash and 6x9's
Phoenix Gold M50 on the 12's
I added a PG EQ215x a couple of months later when they came out. I still have that eq.

Pete


----------



## smac61 (Sep 11, 2011)

Probably about 1978...

Pioneer KP500 Super Tuner FM Cassette (underdash unit, kept factory AM radio)
Jenson Coaxial 6X9 rear deck
Some Pioneer surface mount 5 1/4's in front (not many had front speakers!)
Some sort of underdash power amp idi shotgun? or something like that, cant remember...

no one had subs...

oh, all in a 1970 Firebird

...yeah, I'm an old fart


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

1965? Dodge pickup.
Bendix AM-FM radio do not remember what speakers i put in it.
Rocking Top 100 Hits of 1976/Top 100 Songs of 1976
Dad helped me put a fresh coat of red paint on it with a white top - put bucket seats in it from a van.
Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

First complete system = 1998 another Dodge pickup "Regular cab" (had not thought about that until now).
All RF with Kicker component speakers. Cannot remember the amps for some reason. 
Took out the center jump seat. Fabed a center console with a down firing sub under the dash, amps in the console between the seats.


----------



## radwilsons5803 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh man, this thread cracks me up! Im not even sure i can consider this a first sytem but mine was an MEI(anyone remember them?) amp on 2 kenwood home speakers in the hatch of a 82 celica. They were the only speakers hooked up in the car. This was back in 90 or so. It also came with a good amount of alternator whine 

We need a second system thread so i can redeem myself, somewhat


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

1966 Impala SS
Motorola underdash 8-track
JFS Cricket 2-way wedge speakers on back deck


----------

